#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  من هؤلاء من تريده رئيس مصر القادم

## أم ترتر

من هؤلاء من تريده رئيس مصر القادم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

الفكرة جميلة ولم أستطع التصويت لأن الاختيار صعب جداً.

لكن الاستطلاع ينقصه ثلاثة اختيارات:

- كل ما سبق
- لا أعلم



أما الثالث فهو متروك كتدريب للقارئ !

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أهلاً أهلاً أم ترتر  ::  
لو أن الأقتراع على هذه الأسماء فقط سينحصر إختياري بين جمال مبارك وعمرو موسى وأظنني سأختار بالنهاية جمال مبارك .. والدكتور أحمد زويل لن يقبل أن يرشح نفسه للرئاسة ..
لكن لماذا عدم إتاحة الفرصة لغير هؤلاء ؟...

----------


## Snap

تنويع رائع خاصة لمن هم بالتاسعة عشر من عمره مثلك اختى الكريمة !
أحمد زويل هو الأفضل بهؤلاء ، ولكني اشك أن يقبل الترشح للرئاسة كما تفضل دراجون شادو بالذكر ولو قارنت بين الباقين ولم يكن بالأمر حيلة فليس امامي سوى جمال مبارك على مضض . 
وارجو ستبعاد الليبرالية المتمثلة بالبرادعي من هذا الإقتراع .

----------


## Bold Eagle

ارجو ستبعاد جمال مبارك من الأقتراع 



               أعمى يقود بصيرا لا أبا لكــــم ...  قد ضل من كانت العميان تهديه

----------


## Snap

> ارجو ستبعاد جمال مبارك من الأقتراع 
>  أعمى يقود بصيرا لا أبا لكــــم ... قد ضل من كانت العميان تهديه


 المشكلة ياعزيز أنه حصد الأصوات جميعاً إلا صوتا واحداً ذهب لمن يستحقه اما هؤلاء الذين أختاروا جمال الشربيني فما أظنها إلا مجاملة لاصعدت ولاهبطت ،  تخيل معي جمال الشربيني رئيساً لمصر أمام موقف مصيري وهو ينصح الطرف الآخر بشرب المياة لحل المشكلة ومازلت أبحث عن تلك المياة النقية التي اشربها وسط هذا التلوث . :notme:

----------


## Bold Eagle

> المشكلة ياعزيز أنه حصد الأصوات جميعاً إلا صوتا واحداً ذهب لمن يست .


ليس بوسع أحد أن يصادر ما قد يحدث من تغيير، فللتغيير مواقيته وضروراته، وفى الأغلب سوف يجرى بتدافع الأحداث، دون تخطيط مسبق أو سيناريو معد، وأكثر ما يسيء الى بلادنا، بقواها الشعبية وتواريخها، هذا الرهان على الكاردينال الأمريكى، أو أن تتصور بعض اطراف لعبة التوريث انها يمكن أن تمر دون إرادة شعبية، أو كلمة مسموعة لمؤسسات الدولة الرئيسية، فذلك مما يؤكد أنهم قد نسوا- من طول البقاء على مقاعد السلطة- قواعد اللعبة واصولها، وهو مما يعمق الأزمة أو يدفع لتفجيرها بصورة لا يتوقعها أحد.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من هؤلاء من تريده رئيس مصر القادم


*عزيزتى أم ترتر من مالاجاش* 
أنه لشرف كبير لى أن أرى أسمى بين عظماء مصر أمثال زويل والبرادعى وغيرهم...
ونظرا لأن الموضوع مطروح فى قاعة القضايا السياسية وليس مطروحا فى قاعة فك التكشيرة فهذا يزيدينى شرفا أكثر حيث أعتبره جديا وليس هزليا لفك التكشيرة فقط!...ومن ثم أدعوا كل من يحبوا مصر ويحبوا حل كل مشاكلها المزمنه من جذورها أن يسارعوا بالإدلاء بأصواتهم علما بأن التصويت سرى وبدون بطاقات إنتخابية وبدون حصار أمنى للمقار الإنتخابية!...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*تحذير هام*
لضمان جدية وعدم تزوير نتائج هذا الإستطلاع
وأيضا لعدم غزو وإغراق الإستطلاع
نرجو من الإدارة حذف
التصويتات التى تتم بواسطة أعضاء يدخلون
لأول مرة المنتدى بعد بداية هذا الإستطلاع 
فى 22 إبريل 2009

----------


## M!sS Roro

تــــــم التصـــــــــويت ..  ::$:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*****




تم التصويت 

والله الموفق

قولوا :

الحمد لله رب العالمين 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 


*******

----------


## thereallove

تم التصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــويت 

فكره جميله يا ام ترتر وربنا يستر علي اللي هيكسب غير ................

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mada4top

تم التصويت وربنا يستر ههههههه

شكرا د/ جمال علي هذا الموضوع وعلي دعوة حضرتك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المشكلة ان اللى هيتم ترشيحه بعد الاستطلاع دا


" أبو ترترررررررررررررر "

----------


## د.ريحانه

تم التصويت

----------


## sameh atiya

*طيب اسمي أنا فين*

----------


## غادة جاد

تم .. التصويت

----------


## آمال وأحلام

طول عمري نفسي أشارك بانتخابات
 :l: 
وطول عمري برضو بحلم أكون مرشحة
لرئاسة دولة عربية دكتاتورية
أو حتى لمحل مهلبية
ولكن.. 
الله غالب.. ما فيش فايدة
 :Wacko: 
وبناءً عليه
سأكتفي بالانتخابات هنا
واستنى الترشيح لما تجيني لفحة هوى

وعجبي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الحمدلله والشكر لله على كل نعمه على*
*الحمدلله رب العالمين*
*وأشكر كل من وثق فى وأعطانى صوته*
*والتغيير قادم لا محالة على أيديكم*
*قولوا وداعا للأمية*
*قولوا وداعا للخوف*
*وأهلا بسيناء لنعمرها معا*
*وأهلا بالصحراء الغربية*
*لنزيل ألغامها سويا*
*وأهلا بمنخفض القطارة لنقيم حوله*
*حضارة مصر فى الألفية الثالثة*
*وأهلا بالتعليم الإبتكاري*
*وأهلا بتداول السلطة*
*وأهلا باللامركزية*
*وأهلا بإعادة توزيع السكان*
*وأهلا بجعل العاصمة الحالية طاردة للسكان*
*وأهلا بعاصمة جديدة سياسية تليق بالألفية الثالثة*
*وأهلا بحكم برلمانى شورى*
*كل مقاليد الحكم فيه*
*فى يد رئيس الوزراء*
*يتحمل كل المسئولية أمام شعبه*
*ولا تضيع فيه المسئولية*
*بين رئيس الوزراء ورئيس البلاد*
*وأهلا بدستور جديد* 
*لا يعتمد على الدساتير الأجنبية*
*وإنما يعتمد فقط على الشرائع السماوية*

----------


## سنـــدس

*تم التصويت ............

أشكر حضرتك على الدعوة*

----------


## نهر الحزن

امال فين : الجنرال عمر سليمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو موش من ضمن المرشحين ؟؟

عموما لو ترشح الدكتور : زويل ،، فسأعطى له صوتى !

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هل لا يستحق هذا الإستطلاع الشعبى  والتاريخى أن يثبت طوال مدة الإستطلاع على الأقل

رجاء حار
للأخ الأكبر الفاضل
المهندس 
عاطف هلال
بالتثبيت المحدد المدة مسبقا
 :gp:

----------


## القواس

كان نفسي أشوف اسم
عبد السلام المحجوب في الاستطلاع

----------


## محمد سنجر

كل الشكر و التقدير لكم
أستاذنا و صديقي العزيز 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
جميع المرشحين على عيني و راسي
و لكن لي عتب بسيط
أنك لم تضع اسمي بالقائمة المرشحة

و لكن المشكلة بنا كشعب
ارشح منهم و أعطي صوتي 
لمن يعيد تربية شعبنا من أول و جديد
فشعبنا يحتاج إلى تربية 
ليس معنى هذا أننا شعب مش متربي
لا 
لا سمح الله
و لكن ينقصنا الكثير
و أول ما ينقصنا
أننا يجب أن نتربى على أن نقول لا عندما نرى الخطأ
و نأخذ على يد المخطئ

و لن يتأتى هذا إلا بالتعليم
فمن منكم سيعيد صياغة الشعب من أول و جديد ؟؟؟؟

أما من يبحث عن الحكم
و أنا أولكم
فلا يستحق أن نحكم

فالله وحده هو من يؤتي الملك من يشاء و ينزع الملك ممن يشاء

----------


## فراشة

موضوع رائع فعلا
لكن النتيجة  غريييييييبة
بصراحة إحنا فعلا شعب سلبى
نفضل نتكلم ونعترض وننفعل
ونيجى وقت الجد
ونقول( اللى نعرفه احسن من اللى مانعرفهوش)
الدليل على كده إن أكبرنسبة للوريث
لكم كل التحية والتقدير
فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كل الشكر و التقدير لكم
> أستاذنا و صديقي العزيز 
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> جميع المرشحين على عيني و راسي
> و لكن لي عتب بسيط
> أنك لم تضع اسمي بالقائمة المرشحة
> 
> و لكن المشكلة بنا كشعب
> ارشح منهم و أعطي صوتي 
> ...


 :f2: عزيزى محمد سنجر
أنا مثلك تماما أندهشت لوجود أسمى فى هذا الإستطلاع ولقد شكرت أم ترتر صاحبة الموضوع على إضافة أسمى لهذه الشخصيات العظيمة من ابناء مصر أمثال زويل و البرادعى وغيرهم...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كان نفسي أشوف اسم
> عبد السلام المحجوب في الاستطلاع


 
ألم يكفيك أن يحكمنا منذ 1952 أربعة من الحكام العسكريين 
نريدها مدنية وليست عسكرية

*عبد السلام المحجوب*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


*عبد السلام المحجوب* 

ملف:عبد السلام المحجوب.jpg*الاسم**عبد السلام المحجوب**المهنة**وزير مصري و محافظ سابق لالإسكندرية**مكان وتاريخ الميلاد**محافظة الدقهلية، 1935**اللواء محمد عبد السلام المحجوب* وزير التنمية المحلية في الحكومة المصرية، و محافظ لمحافظة الإسكندرية السابق .
من مواليد محافظة الدقهلية في مصر[1] العام 1935 ،و هو حاصل على بكالوريوس العلوم العسكرية من الكلية الحربية العام 1955 .
تولى عدة مناصب منها :ملحقا عسكريا خارجيا، تولى منصب نائب رئيس الأمن القومي إضافة إلى محافظ لمحافظتي الإسماعيلية والإسكندرية .

----------


## القواس

> ألم يكفيك أن يحكمنا منذ 1952 أربعة من الحكام العسكريين 
> نريدها مدنية وليست عسكرية
> 
> *عبد السلام المحجوب*
> 
> *من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*
> 
> 
> *عبد السلام المحجوب* 
> ...


*دكتور جمال

عبد السلام المحجوب هو رجل كان عسكري لكن ذو ععقليه مدنيه فذه غير عاديه
أعتقد أن أستاذ نادر ( اسكندراني ) سوف يشاركني الرأي
السادات كان رجل عسكري قضى في الجيش بعض الوقت لكن كحاكم مدني ممتاذ
فليس معنى عسكري معناه أنه غير مقبول
الشخص بيفكر ازاي ده أهم 
و الأهم من المهم ألا يصبح القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحه*

----------


## نهر الحزن

على كده يبقى الجنرال / عمر سليمان  ،، نائب الرئيس 

لانه موش معقول  هيتركن على الرف ,,, ولا  اييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لمسه

> كان نفسي أشوف اسم
> عبد السلام المحجوب في الاستطلاع


عبد السلام  المحبووووووووووب  هكذه اسمه لدينااااااا


حبيبنااااااااااااااا نحن الاسكندرانييييييييييييه

وانا معاك ياقواااااس

تم التصويت :good: 

للدكتور الشربينى  ::h::

----------


## nanaahmad

بصراحة لو عرضوا علي الاختيار --سأستبعد عن اللائحة كل  ( الجمالات ) ان كان مبارك او الشربيني -- 
 نريد لمصر عبد الناصر جديد  جديد --  رجل بمعنى الكلمة 
  معلش --اعذرونييييي -- فأنا فلسطينية  ناصرية

----------


## حسام عمر

*ارشح بكل شرف وتقدير عمرو موسى بكل تأكيد*

*لحنكته السياسيه*



*الدكتور جمال لو مسك حنشوف ايام لاشفنا قبلها ومش حنلحق نشوف بعدها*

*احمد زويل رجل علم ولا يصلح*

*جمال مبارك تكمله لسياسات  زكريا عزمي اللي بحس انه الريس الحقيقي*


*لاتعليق بالنسبه للباقي لانه فرصهم معدومه*

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

بالنسبة لاختياري كان عمرو موسى حيث ان ممارسته للسياسة هي الأفضل من وجهة نظري
رغم اني كنت أود أن تشمل القائمة الكثير من أبناء مصر البارزين، الذي أرى أنه الرئيس المقبل في الحقيقة هو عمر سليمان

لكن لي ملاحظة أين أم ترتر؟؟ هل اكتفت بالقاء السؤال فقط و لن تشارك؟

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيينى 
اسفه على التآخير فى الرد
 فعلا لو الانتخابات بهذه الدمقراطيه 
ما كنا نختار من يزيد البلاد فساد 
تم التصويت يا فندم و بالله التوفيق
لا اله الا الله*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الدكتور جمال لو مسك حنشوف ايام لاشفنا قبلها ومش حنلحق نشوف بعدها*


 
 

طبعا لأننى حقفل كل القهاوى التى تقدم لزبائنها الشيشة 
والغرز التى تقدم الجوزه 
وحأمنع إستيراد السجائر من الخارج
وحأوقف صناعة السجاير والمعسل فى مصر
وسالغى الضرائب على السجاير 
لأنه لن يكون هناك سجاير من أصله فى مصر
وسأعدم علنا فى الميادين العامة كل مهربى المخدرات وكل من
يساعدهم على تخريب عقول وقلوب المصريين والمصريات... 
*والله المستعان فى سبيل مصر خالية من التلوث بكل أنواعه*

----------


## oo7

تم التصويت

----------


## أم ترتر

حتى الآن السباق بين عمرو موسى وجمال مبارك 
بس فكاهي قوي الشعب المصري
الدكتور جمال راح جاب الناخبين ووقف على دماغهم وهما بيكتبوا ايه الإحراج ده  ::mm:: 
خليك فرش الشعر مايتنعكش  :mazika3:

----------


## القواس

> *ارشح بكل شرف وتقدير عمرو موسى بكل تأكيد*
> 
> *لحنكته السياسيه*
> 
> 
> 
> *الدكتور جمال لو مسك حنشوف ايام لاشفنا قبلها ومش حنلحق نشوف بعدها*
> 
> *احمد زويل رجل علم ولا يصلح*
> ...





> بالنسبة لاختياري كان عمرو موسى حيث ان ممارسته للسياسة هي الأفضل من وجهة نظري
> رغم اني كنت أود أن تشمل القائمة الكثير من أبناء مصر البارزين، الذي أرى أنه الرئيس المقبل في الحقيقة هو عمر سليمان
> 
> لكن لي ملاحظة أين أم ترتر؟؟ هل اكتفت بالقاء السؤال فقط و لن تشارك؟


تحيه الى الرأي السديد
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حتى الآن السباق بين عمرو موسى وجمال مبارك 
> بس فكاهي قوي الشعب المصري
> الدكتور جمال راح جاب الناخبين ووقف على دماغهم وهما بيكتبوا ايه الإحراج ده 
> خليك فرش الشعر مايتنعكش


 


 :f2: يا أم ترتر من ملاجاش

تضعى إسمى فى القايمة  :Eat:  بدون أخذ رأيى  :Poster Sss:   :Poster Spam:  ومش عاوزانى أعمل دعاية إنتخابية لشخصى الضعيف بين عظماء مصر وإبن ريس مصر الحالى؟!....إيييه الإفتراء و الظلم ده لكن برضك لن أنسحب من الإنتخابات علشان اللى عليه العين يفوز بالتزكية  وحتى "عمرو موسى" فأوراقه إستهلكت فى "حضانة الدول العربية" اللى مالهاش أى لازمه لا بتحل ولا بتربط!....لكن بالحق هو مين ريس "مدغشقر"؟...مش "مالاجاش" برضك هى عاصمة "مدغشقر"؟!

----------


## أم ترتر

دكتور مهندس طيار لواء طبيب ومسئول أول مصر الجديدة جمال الشربيني
ملجاش هى مدغشقر هى واق الواق
والعاصمة أنتاناناريفو 
وعن الرئيس فالأمر مزري للغاية الرئيس إستقال وحاليا في رئيس لمرحلة إنتقالية اسمه اندري راجولينا
أتفضل عندنا الجو جميل ولو صحيت بدري ممكن تبقى الرئيس  :hey:

----------


## أم ترتر

طبعا مافيش مانع يادكتور جمال تعمل دعاية انتخابية بس عشان الحصار بلاش تبص في الورقة بتاعة الترشيح وتحمر عينك للي بيكتب وتخليها مجاملة وبعدين باقى الأسماء ماعملوش دعاية واللي رشحهم رشحهم من غير خوف ولا مجاملة  :gp:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وعن الرئيس فالأمر مزري للغاية الرئيس إستقال وحاليا في رئيس لمرحلة إنتقالية اسمه اندري راجولينا


أحمدك يا رب  أن أسمه مطلعشى اندري مبارك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> طبعا مافيش مانع يادكتور جمال تعمل دعاية انتخابية بس عشان الحصار بلاش تبص في الورقة بتاعة الترشيح وتحمر عينك للي بيكتب وتخليها مجاملة وبعدين باقى الأسماء ماعملوش دعاية واللي رشحهم رشحهم من غير خوف ولا مجاملة


 
يا ست الكل ويعملوا دعاية وهما أسمائهم فى كل جرائد
 مصر وكل الناس عارفاهم إنما العبدلله الفقير مرتين فى
 السنه فى المصرى اليوم حارة السكوت ممنوع وفى
 المنتدى كل يوم بس إييه منتدى إللى هو أسمه
 www.egyptsons.com 
وقدرنا بفضل الله نخلى أسمه على أسم مصر الحقيقى
الأسم الموجود فى القرآن الكريم Misr وجربى
 كده وإضغطى على الرابط التالى:
www.misrsons.com

وده كان أول تغيير لنا فى طريق التغيير الطويل جدا من
 هنا لحد بلاد الواق واق مشى!

وأنتخبونى لنكمل طريق التغيير معا....

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فاصل فكاهى*
*ثم نعاود التصويت*

----------


## the diver

للاسف الشديد لا يصلح احد من هؤلاء ان يكون رئيسا لى فى عملى شخصيا عدا د/ جمال الشربينى وهذه ليست مجامله ولكن لانى لا اعرفه فربما يصلح اما باقى الاخوه اللى فوق بعض دول فياريت يسيبونا فى حالنا بقا الشعب تعب من كتر الديمقراطيه عارف يا دكتور انا نفسى فى ايه
انا اصلا جيت الدنيا ورئيسها مبارك وخايف اخرج منها والرئيس هو هو كان نفسى على الاقل اشوف حاكم ظالم على الاقل اترحم على ايام مبارك نفسى يجى اليوم اللى اقول فيه الله يرحمه كان ديمقراطى مش معنى كده انى بادعى عليه لا 
انا اتمنى ان ربنا يطول فى عمره قوى قوىىىىىىىىىى عشان يشوف اللى ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,فى الشعب سلام 
ولكن اعطونى الفرصه لاختار رئيسى ( يا ريت يكون حسن حسنى ولا اقول لكم بلاش حسن حسنى اخيييييه عليا حتى يوم ما ادونى الفرصه انى اختار الرئيس بتاعى اقول حسنى بردو
بص يا دك انا سايبلك الاختيار بس يا ريت اسمه ما يكون فيه حرف من الحروف دى( م - ح - د - س -ن - ب - ا - ك -ى ) تبقى فل ان شاء الله خالص تحياتى انا مليش دعوه بالسياسه سلام

----------


## jasmine rose

تم التصويت

دكتور جمال  ::  

يا مرحبــــا  :: 

أنا داخلة هنا سرقة معمول عليا حظر تجوال من القاعة السياسية إمتثالا لأوامر الحكومة بابا و ماما  :: 

و يا رب ما يشوفوا المشاركة دي فيها قطع نت  :: 

و بلاش حكاية الحمار خانة دي عشان بتزعلني ( ولقد كرمنا بني آدم )

تحياتي للجميع  :f2:   :f2: 

ياسميــن  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> للاسف الشديد لا يصلح احد من هؤلاء ان يكون رئيسا لى فى عملى شخصيا عدا د/ جمال الشربينى وهذه ليست مجامله ولكن لانى لا اعرفه فربما يصلح اما باقى الاخوه اللى فوق بعض دول فياريت يسيبونا فى حالنا بقا الشعب تعب من كتر الديمقراطيه عارف يا دكتور انا نفسى فى ايه
> انا اصلا جيت الدنيا ورئيسها مبارك وخايف اخرج منها والرئيس هو هو كان نفسى على الاقل اشوف حاكم ظالم على الاقل اترحم على ايام مبارك نفسى يجى اليوم اللى اقول فيه الله يرحمه كان ديمقراطى مش معنى كده انى بادعى عليه لا 
> انا اتمنى ان ربنا يطول فى عمره قوى قوىىىىىىىىىى عشان يشوف اللى ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,فى الشعب سلام 
> ولكن اعطونى الفرصه لاختار رئيسى ( يا ريت يكون حسن حسنى ولا اقول لكم بلاش حسن حسنى اخيييييه عليا حتى يوم ما ادونى الفرصه انى اختار الرئيس بتاعى اقول حسنى بردو
> بص يا دك انا سايبلك الاختيار بس يا ريت اسمه ما يكون فيه حرف من الحروف دى( م - ح - د - س -ن - ب - ا - ك -ى ) تبقى فل ان شاء الله خالص تحياتى انا مليش دعوه بالسياسه سلام


 :f2: عزيزى الغطاس أو الغواص مرحبا بك فى منتدى أبناء مصر ويا خسارة أنا أسمى فيه الحروف الغير مطلوبة (م -ب  - ا -ن) يعنى أنا غير مقبول بالنسبة لك! وخيرها فى غيرك بإذن الله!

----------


## ommohamed

واسفي
هذا فعلا ما يحدث في الواقع
لقد اضطررت قسرا للاشتراك في التصويت
لانني عند استعراض النتائج وجدت ان اغلب الاصوات ذهبت لوالدنا جمال الشربيني
ومع احترامي الكامل لسعادته
الا انني صدمت
لاننا فعلا نتعامل مع المواضيع كلها بهذه العقلية
وطبعا لو طرح اسم الاستاذ عاطف هلال لذهبت معظم الاصوات اليه
وهذا اصلا ما يشكك في جدوى عملية التصويت ذاتها
كمقياس اختيار(ديمقراطي)في مثل بلادنا المحروسةبدليل ايضا إن الوريث الشرعي للفرعون حصل على اغلبية الاصوات
هنا وفي هذا المنتدى
ودون ضغط او اكراه
او تزوير
وربنا يلطف بينا من عنده
ولا أزيد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> واسفي
> هذا فعلا ما يحدث في الواقع
> لقد اضطررت قسرا للاشتراك في التصويت
> لانني عند استعراض النتائج وجدت ان اغلب الاصوات ذهبت لوالدنا جمال الشربيني
> ومع احترامي الكامل لسعادته
> الا انني صدمت
> لاننا فعلا نتعامل مع المواضيع كلها بهذه العقلية
> وطبعا لو طرح اسم الاستاذ عاطف هلال لذهبت معظم الاصوات اليه
> وهذا اصلا ما يشكك في جدوى عملية التصويت ذاتها
> ...


*يا أم محمد*
*كانت أمنية حياتى أن أدلو بصوتى فى أى إنتخابات قبل أن أودع هذه الحياة غير الأبدية إلى الحياة الأبدية وقد أستجاب الله لدعائى وحقق هذه الأمنية على يد أم ترتر صاحبة الإستطلاع!*

*يا أم محمد*
يعنى حضرتك لازم تعكرى صفو أول عملية إنتخاب إفتراضية ديمقراطية ولكن لا تزعلى أبدا ولا تاخدى على خاطرك لو نجحت بإذن الله وأصبحت الرئيس الإفتراضى لمصر وغصب عنى (لأنه مدخن ومش عاوز يبطل المدعوقه السيجارة!) سأعين أخويا الكبير المهندس عاطف هلال  نائبا لى ورئيسا لوزراء مصر التنفيذى الإفتراضى وليه بقى تنفيذى لأن أنا سأكون المراقب العام والرئيس الشرفى الإفتراضى لمدة أربع سنين فقط وتجدد لفترة أخرى حسب رغبة الجماهير! 

وأخيرا سلامى لكى ولنجلكم محمد وأيضا لأبو محمد

----------


## ommohamed

ولكم ايضا سلام كل الاسرة لك ولجميع افراد الاسرة المحترمة
وانت تعلم ياوالدنا العزيز مقدار ما نكنه لك وللاستاذ عاطف من احترام
ولكن نريد فعلا ان نرى هذا الشعب يوما يتخلى عن موروثات آلاف السنين
قول يا رب

----------


## فهد مصر

تم التصويت

ولكنى متعجب من الاصوات التى تعطى صوتها لجمال مبارك

فهل من تفسير؟

----------


## ommohamed

> تم التصويت
> 
> ولكنى متعجب من الاصوات التى تعطى صوتها لجمال مبارك
> 
> فهل من تفسير؟


الحكاية هي هي والكلام نفس الكلام
واستخف قومه فاطاعوه
هذا هو بلد الفرعون الى ابد الآبدين
ولاول مرة نتتلمذ على ايد بشار وابوه حافظ في نظام (الجمهورية الملكية)والبقية تأتي من الغرب
عند عميد حكام العرب وافريقيا وقريبا كل العالم
مسيو معمر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تم التصويت
> 
> ولكنى متعجب من الاصوات التى تعطى صوتها لجمال مبارك
> 
> فهل من تفسير؟


 
لا تتعجب يا ولدى يا فهد مصر نحن فى بلد غارقة لأذنيها فى بحر من العسل أسمه  
"*الديـــمو....قرا....طية*"
ولكن لك أن تتعجب من هنا لنهاية الألفية الثالثة...لأن الأصوات التى راحت لــــ

"جمال مبارك" 
هى مجرد 14 صوت ولم يتم غزو هذا التصويت ليصل عدد الأصوات إلى 14 مليون صوت مثلا...مجرد 14 صوت ونحن أعضاء المنتدى تجاوز عددنا الآلاف...ظاهرة تحتاج دراسة وتحليل وتشير إلى كراهية وسلبية وخوف وعدم إكتراث وإهتمام الأعضاء لعملية الإنتخابات من أساسه ومرجع ذلك للثقافة السياسية المصرية والتى هى أدنى مراحلها ولم يكذب الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر المظلوم عندما صرح وقال: 

"مصر ما زالت فى كى جى وان حضانه سياسة!"
 
وأخيرا أهمس فى أذن أخى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال لماذا التثبيت لموضوع لم يرتاده صاحبه منذ اكثر من أسبوع فى حين أن الموضوع الحالى قارب عدد مشاهديه رقم 900 مشاهد متعديا مجموع مشاهدى الموضوعات المثبته بكثير جدا؟!

----------


## طيور الجنة

تم التصويت و شكرا على الدعوة الكريمة و برجاء استبعاد اسم جمال مبارك للأسباب الى انت عارفها, و انا ارشح احمد زويل بأقصى درجه

----------


## عصام كابو

تم التصويت

انا عندى تعليق بسيط

لا انكر مدى تقديرى و احترامى للدكتور زويل.. لكن العلم شئ و السياسة شئ اخر
ابسط الفروق بينهما ان العلم يعتمد على الحقائق المطلقة و السياسة تعتمد على الاكاذيب المطلقة

لذلك لا اعتقد ان د. زويل من الممكن ان يترشح فى يوم ما لهذا المنصب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تم التصويت
> 
> انا عندى تعليق بسيط
> 
> لا انكر مدى تقديرى و احترامى للدكتور زويل.. لكن العلم شئ و السياسة شئ اخر
> ابسط الفروق بينهما ان العلم يعتمد على الحقائق المطلقة و السياسة تعتمد على الاكاذيب المطلقة
> 
> لذلك لا اعتقد ان د. زويل من الممكن ان يترشح فى يوم ما لهذا المنصب


 
 :f2: 
عزيزى عصام كابو
للأسف مفهوم خاطئ عن السياسة
نجحوا فى زراعته
فى عقول المصريين
ومن ثم كان الجسد
خارج مصر
وظن من ظن
أن الروح بقيت فى مصر
جسد بلا روح
وروح بلا جسد
معضلة يعرف سرها
وحده الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## القاضى الكبير

معلهش  ياباشمهندس  ماتزعلش منى  -( ديمو ... قراط ... اية )

 ولا  واحد  من دول  يستحق  صوتى 

انا ممتنع عن التصويت ،،

 لكن ممكن اصوت  ،،   واقول  يالهـــوييييى  ، لو نجح اللى بالى بالك !!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> معلهش ياباشمهندس ماتزعلش منى -( ديمو ... قراط ... اية )
> 
> ولا واحد من دول يستحق صوتى 
> 
> انا ممتنع عن التصويت ،،
> 
> لكن ممكن اصوت ،، واقول يالهـــوييييى ، لو نجح اللى بالى بالك !!


 
يبقى أنت من اللى بيقولوا عليهم  
ما يعجبهمشى العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب!

سيدى القاضى الكبير
من فى رأيك الشخصى
ترى أنه الأصلح ليكون رئيسا لمصر
خارج القائمة الموجودة فى الإستطلاع
وخارج عائلة الريس الحالى
؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## القاضى الكبير

والله ياسعادة الباشـــا 

انا بارشح الدكتور / يحى الجمــل 

استاذ القانون الدولى  ، لانه رجل نــادر الوجود فى هذا الزمن الملىء باشــباه الرجال 

وشكرا جزيلا لك  ، بارك الله فيك وحفظك ورعاك

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههه
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
مسكين عمرو موسى .. شهرته في المنتدى ليست كشهرة آل شربيني ^_^
اخترت عمرو موسى مع احترامي لدكتور شربيني

----------


## Dragon Shadow

فينك يا أم ترتر
لغاية دلوقت عمرو موسى هو الفائز والتصويت قرب ينتهي ...
لو حد معين في دماغي شاف التصويت ده هايبقى وضع عمرو موسى في خطر  ::cop:: 
بس عموماً جمال مبارك أفضل منه* بالنسبة للموجودين في القائمة* ....
وإللي لفت نظري بجد عدم حصول أيمن نور أو البرادعي على أى صوت وكمان صوت واحد للبسطويسي ...


مبروك مقدماً يا *عمرو موسى* وربنا يسترها عليك ...  :3: 



قريباً تعلن أم ترتر فوز عمرو موسى بفارق اصوات ليس كبير عن جمال مبارك ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير
 :f2:

----------


## Bold Eagle

اقتباس:  
   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فهد مصر  

    تم التصويت

ولكنى متعجب من الاصوات التى تعطى صوتها لجمال مبارك

فهل من تفسير؟   



وُلدنا من الأرحام أحـرار أنفـس

وترضعنا مصر الإبـاء فنرضع

فما بالنا صارت تروَّض أُسْــدُنا

فتغدو كأسد السِّرْكِ تعنو وتخضع؟

إذا ما فقدت الظفر والناب لا تقـل

أنا أسـد بل أنت كبش مطـوَّع!

إذا الشعب رَّبوْه على خشبة العصا

فماذا لدى سـاح الوغى نتوقـع؟

إلام تظل الأُسد رهن سجـونـها

وأبناء آوى في الكـنانة ترتـع؟

إلهيَ طـال الليل ظلما وظلمـة

فهل تأمر الصبح المبين فيطلـع!

فليس لها من دون صنعك كاشف

وليس لنا من دون بابك مرجـع

----------


## Bold Eagle

> تم التصويت
> 
> ولكنى متعجب من الاصوات التى تعطى صوتها لجمال مبارك
> 
> فهل من تفسير؟


الكوارث التي حطت على رؤوس المصريين، في عصر مبارك ليست بكوارث طبيعية ولا يمكن أن ننسبها إلى القضاء والقدر، اللهم إذا استثنينا زلزال اكتوبر 1992. كوارث مصر تحدث بفعل فاعل.. 
معلوم غير مجهول، تمثله منظومة كاملة متحكمة في شؤون البلد وأقدارها. منظومة تأسست ووصلت إلى ما وصلت إليه على مراحل عدة. انتهت بأن شهدت مؤخرا تكثيفا في عدد الكوارث وأحجامها، وشهدت أعلى معدلاتها في هذه الحقبة التي يتولى أمرها جمال مبارك. المتربع على الحكم بطريقة مقاول الباطن، حيث بدأ بالعمل لحساب مقاول كبير، وإذا به يعمل لحساب نفسه، وأهم ما في الوضع الحالي هو أن مبارك الابن انتقى مجموعة من ذوي العاهات الاجتماعية والنفسية، تمتلك مهارات عالية في اللصوصية والإجرام والتدليس، انخرطت بكاملها في لجنته (لجنة السياسات)، وهذه اللجنة بدورها حقنتهم بأمصال حصنتهم ضد العمل الوطني والإنساني والأخلاقي، وأهلتهم ليكونوا عبيدا من عبيد التبعية، وبيادق على طاولة الأمركة، وانتهى هذا التحصين إلى تحويل لجنة مبارك إلى تشكيل عصابي يغذي التشكيلات الوزارية والبرلمانية والإدارات العليا، واختص بمهمة التدمير والنهب والإجرام والقتل، ونقلت الدولة من وضع الجمود الذي استقرت عليه إبان فترة حكم الأب مع بداية الألفية الثالثة، حيث تمكن تشكيل جمال مبارك من التسلل إلى كل المواقع والمسؤوليات التنفيذية والتشريعية والإدارية والمالية، وتحققت له السيطرة عليها، وبهذا التسلل تكشفت رويدا رويدا خطط إلغاء الدولة وتصفية نظامها السياسي، وقد تحقق له ذلك بالفعل. 
وهكذا يثبت نهج الجمود الذي اعتمده حسني مبارك، منذ يومه الأول في الحكم أنه كان التمهيد المطلوب لتصفية دور الدولة وإلغائه، وإن كانت الدولة العراقية قد دمرت بالغزو، واستبدلت بكانتونات طائفية وعرقية ومناطقية، بمعنى أن مهمة الغزاة لم تكن إزاحة صدام حسين، كما ادعوا، بل كانت شطب الدولة العراقية من على الخريطة السياسية والجغرافية، وفي الحالة المصرية وفرت 'عائلة مبارك' على الغزاة عناء الجهد والمال والأرواح المطلوبة للمهمة، وهيأت لها جحافل من غزاة الداخل. قادها التشكيل العصابي المشار إليه، وهكذا خلخل انتقال الحال من الجمود إلى الإلغاء النظام السياسي وأصابه بالميوعة، ومن ثم صارت المؤسسات التي تقوم عليها الدولة بلا رسالة أو مرجعية، وعليه أزيح النظام الجمهوري وحل بدله 'النظام العائلي' ومع مثل هذا النظام المنزلي فرض 'التوريث' نفسه، كطريق لانتقال الحكم من الأب إلى الابن، وعندما يكون هناك توريث فإن الحال اقتضى اختيار مؤيدين من بين الأفسد والأخون والأكثر استكبارا واستعلاء من رجال الأعمال، مع الاستعانة بالأشد توحشا والأكثر تحللا من أي التزام وطني وأخلاقي وإنساني من بين رجال الأمن، وتكّون من هؤلاء وهؤلاء حلف يدير المعركة الضارية ضد الشعب الأعزل، واستطاع هذا الحلف تغييب القانون بكل معانيه، الوطنية والاجتماعية والسياسية، وهذا الغياب هو الذي يهدد وحدة المجتمع وتماسكه، وجاء قانون آخر. ذاتي وشخصي وعائلي عوضا عن الإرادة العامة، وإذا ما كان القانون ذاتيا وشخصيا وعاليا تصير حماية السارق والمغتصب والمحتكر والخائن تصير ممكنة، ويصبح منح هؤلاء الامتيازات وتوفير مصادر الإثراء غير المشروع لهم شيئا عاديا! 
ونستطيع أن نؤرخ لانسحاب الدولة من لحظة إعلان الطلاق البين مع السياسة والسياسيين، بشكل أربك النظام السياسي ورمى به في صحراء التيه. وأتيحت الفرصة ليأخذ 'الترست' المالي والتجاري مكان الدولة، وآلت ملكية هذا 'الترست' إلى جمال مبارك وأعضاء تشكيله العصابي، ومن بين تعريفات 'الترست'، التي اعتمدها علماء السياسة والاقتصاد هو 'أنه كيان لتركيز الثروات ورؤوس الأموال ودمج المؤسسات والمشروعات المتشابهة والمتنافسة في مشروع موحد بإدارة واحدة تمكنها من السيطرة على الأسواق والتحكم في الانتاج والاستهلاك'، وعن طريقه تم الاستيلاء على الثروة العامة وممتلكات الدولة وأرصدتهما، وانتقلت إلى أعضائه ملكية الأراضي والمصانع والشركات والمؤسسات، ومن خلاله تحول أغوات وطواشية إلى مساهمين في شركات 'العائلة' القابضة، ومكنتهم مساهمتهم من الحصول على أنصبتهم من غنيمة الحكم والنفوذ والفساد والجريمة، ولما حلت الشركات القابضة مكان المؤسسات السياسية والمالية والاقتصادية للمجتمع والدولة!!، وجدت مصر نفسها تعيش تحت وطأة كيان متوحش بدائي، أشبه بالديناصور التجاري والمالي والصناعي، الذي انقرض من البلاد الرأسمالية، بما فيها الولايات المتحدة، باقتصادها الأكثر تخلفا، على المستوى الاجتماعي والإنساني، مقارنة باقتصاديات أوروبا الرأسمالية، التي حققت تقدما ملحوظا في التوازن الاجتماعي ومجالات الخدمات العامة.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

رضوا أولم يرضوا الشامتون والحاقدون والمعارضون لأمور شخصية بحته بينى وبينهم والذين تناسوا أن هذا الإستطلاع إفتراضى خيالى بحت نستطيع أن نصنفه كـــ "فانتازيا" بطعم العلقم!....

هنا لا فائز ولا خاسر والخاسر الوحيد هو كل عضو وكل عضوة من منتدى أبناء وبنات مصر الذين لم يدلوا بأصواتهم ومروا مرور الكرام مشمئنطين هازين أكتافهم لاوين بوزهم وفى سرهم بيقولوا إيييه الهبل إللى أختنا "أم ترتر" عاملاه ده؟!...

النتيجة حتى الآن هى العبدلله "الأول" والثانى "عمرو موسى" أمين عام أخيب منظمة عربية يقولون عنها "مفرقة الدول العربية" (جامعة الدول العربية - سابقا)!....

*ياللى هنا وياللى هناك* 
*وياللى ليكم فى السياسة والإنتخابات* 
لا أنا ولا عمرو موسى نستطيع الفوز بالرئاسة من أول مرة ولا بد من إعادة الإستطلاع من جديد بين الآتى أسمائهم:

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينىعمرو موسىجمال مباركألعبوها صح دى مش إنتخابات الجبلاية 

دى إنتخابات رئاسة مصر! 

 :Play Ball:  :Play Ball:  :Play Ball:  :Play Ball:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههه
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> مسكين عمرو موسى .. شهرته في المنتدى ليست كشهرة آل شربيني ^_^
> اخترت عمرو موسى مع احترامي لدكتور شربيني


 ::h:: عودا حميدا إلى بيتك منتدى أبناء مصر ::h:: 



تنبيه هام
الرجاء لا تفوتوا قراءة المشاركة
رقم "64"

----------


## أم ترتر

باقي من الزمن القليل جداً وينتهي التصويت 
طبعا الناس اللي جاملت الأستاذ جمال الشربيني هما احرار (في النهاية دى مجاملة لاطلعت ولانزلت) والاستاذ جمال مكانه الطبيعي في حزب معارض يكره الحزب الحاكم ايا كان حنى لو ماشي زي الساعة وعاجب الناس ، حاكم الناس ادوار متفرقه والدكتور جمال الرائد بأسلوب الشريك المخالف ، بس ياجماعة ده كان تصويت على رئاسة الجمهورية إلا لو كنتوا حسبتوه فكاهي ترفيهي وعشان كده أخترتم جمال الشربيني 
حتى الآن السباق بين جمال مبارك وعمرو موسى ، وعمرو موسى متقدم وفرصته اكبر 

النتيجة
1- عمرو موسى
2 - جمال مبارك

----------


## أم ترتر

ايه موضوع المشاكة 64 دي 
انت أخدت الموضوع جد خالص ومافيش داعي تعمل حساسيات واحقاد وكلام كبير مع ناس تانية عشان موضوع حطيت أسمك فيه كنوع من الفكاهه ودي الحقيقة المرة يادكتور جمال لأن قائد المعارضة بدون منافس زي ماقلت في المشاركة اللى فاتت .
ماتاخدش المواضيع بحساسية كده وخليك فريش

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> باقي من الزمن القليل جداً وينتهي التصويت 
> طبعا الناس اللي جاملت الأستاذ جمال الشربيني هما احرار (في النهاية دى مجاملة لاطلعت ولانزلت) والاستاذ جمال مكانه الطبيعي في حزب معارض يكره الحزب الحاكم ايا كان حنى لو ماشي زي الساعة وعاجب الناس ، حاكم الناس ادوار متفرقه والدكتور جمال الرائد بأسلوب الشريك المخالف ، بس ياجماعة ده كان تصويت على رئاسة الجمهورية إلا لو كنتوا حسبتوه فكاهي ترفيهي وعشان كده أخترتم جمال الشربيني 
> حتى الآن السباق بين جمال مبارك وعمرو موسى ، وعمرو موسى متقدم وفرصته اكبر 
> 
> النتيجة
> 1- عمرو موسى
> 2 - جمال مبارك


 
*باطل ..باطل*إستطلاع باطل وصاحبته لا يصح أن تضع إسمى فيه على سبيل الهزار والضحك! ...الضحك من غير سبب يعتبر فى عرفنا قلة أدب يا "أم ترتر"!

ومشكلة صاحبة الإستطلاع الباطل لا تعرف كم أنا فريش وفريش جدا جدا يا من أنت من "ملجاش" ولا تعرفى إن أنا إبن بلد من حى روض الفرج وسوق الخضار والساحل والمبيضة!...أجدع ناس ياللى أنت من "ملجاش"!
وأحذرك من التعامل معى فى أى موضوع قادم وإلا سأقدم شكوى فيكى لكل منظمات حقوق الإنسان وكذلك منظمة الأمم المتحدة!....
و لو صدفه قابلت سفير مدغشقر فى مصر حأقوله على حكايتك "السخيفه" معايا فى منتدى أبناء مصر!
وأنت يا "أم ترتر" لم تسقطى فى نظرى فقط بل سقطتى فى نظر كل من أعطونى أصواتهم! 
وإذا كنتى يا " أم ترتر" تريدها ضحك ولعب فرفشة فكان من باب أولى أن تضعى موضوعك هذا فى قاعة "فك التكشيرة" حيث تعودنا الذهاب إليها بين الحين والحين للتخلص من الإكتئاب الذى يصيبنا من قاعة القضايا السياسية وموضوعاتها الجادة والمحترمة بإشراف الأخ الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال...ومبروك هاهو الموضوع الذى بدأتيه ثم توليت أنا قيادته طوال فترة غيابك المستمر فى "ملجاش" وصل عدد المشاهدين فيه إلى ما يزيد على الألف مشاهد وأكيد تعلمى جيدا من هو السبب الجذرى وراء وصول عدد المشاهدين إلى هذا الرقم الكبير فى تلك المدة القصيرة! 

وأخيرا نظرا لصغر سنك ولقلة عدد مشاركاتك ومواضيعك فلقد عفونا عنك بمرسوم جمهورى رقم (00001)!

----------


## Dragon Shadow

شكر خاص لأم ترتر على التوضيح ...
 :f2: 
طلعت فاهم ومش حاقد  ::mm::  الحمدلله ....
الحمدلله والشكر لله 
على فكرة ياجماعة
عمرو موسى مواقفه مش واضحة خاصة التي تخص التعاليم الإسلامية والتقاليد الشرقية ..
ربنا يسترها بمشيئته وكرمه ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ما يطلبه المستمعون العرب
الأغنية الرائعة
أيظن!
 :Omg:  



 :Omg:  



 :Omg:  



 :Omg:  


 :Omg:  


 :Omg:  




 :Omg:  


 :Omg: 







 ::cop:: 












 ::cop:: 












 ::cop:: 












 ::cop:: 







 :Evil 2: 
 :Evil 2: 
 :Evil 2: 
 :Evil 2: 





شطه وفلفل
برضك أنا الأول
حتى الآن!

 ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ممنوع الدخول* 
حتى ينقل هذا
 الإستطلاع الكوميدى 
إلى 
قاعة فك التكشيرة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

شاكر لك ترحيبك دكتور جمال
قرأت لتوي ردك ال 64 وتعجبت الصراحة من نبرته!
شامتون وحاقدون ومعارضون! .. يا ساتر يا رب !
ثم أي أمور شخصية تلك يا دكتور هدانا الله واياك .. لماذا تشخصن الأمور دوماً هكذا وتفاجئنا بردود حادة عصبية كهذا الرد؟
يا أستاذي الفاضل مبروك عليك الانتخابات وأنا والله لم أدخل هازئ ولا أكن لك شماتة أو حقد لا سامح الله ولم أزل أحمل لك ضغينة لأجل مواقف شخصية مثلما أسلفت.
بعدين هييجوا جنبك ايه العالم دول؟
ده انت دكتور ومهندس وسافرت الهند وحضرت الملك وعبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك.
 :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> [size=4]
> على فكرة ياجماعة
> عمرو موسى مواقفه مش واضحة خاصة التي تخص التعاليم الإسلامية والتقاليد الشرقية ..
> ربنا يسترها بمشيئته وكرمه ...
> دمتم بخير


أستاذي الفاضل
دراجون شادو،
عمرو موسى قومي بارز .. له كاريزما مميزة وشخصية مميزة .. سياسي مفوه بليغ في وصوفه قوي في حضوره أمام أي دبلوماسي غربي أو عربي.
له ثقل سياسي لا ينكره أحد.
الأهم من ذلك كله انه محبوب من قطاعات كبيرة .. يكفي أنه تلقى رسائل تطالبه بالترشح للرئاسة من قبل.
مثل ذلك الرجل أظن انه لو أوتي مفاتيح قوة ومعاونة لأصبح شبيهاً بعبد الناصر في زمانه.
كثيرين يظلموه عند ربطهم أدائه وأداء الجامعة العربية ككيان.
أما فيما يخص حديثك عن التعاليم الاسلامية والتقاليد الشرقية فصراحة لم أفهم مقصدك .. لكن على كل حال جميعهم أبناء مدارس ليبرالية.
لك مني أطيب المنى والتحايا.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شاكر لك ترحيبك دكتور جمال
> قرأت لتوي ردك ال 64 وتعجبت الصراحة من نبرته!
> شامتون وحاقدون ومعارضون! .. يا ساتر يا رب !
> ثم أي أمور شخصية تلك يا دكتور هدانا الله واياك .. لماذا تشخصن الأمور دوماً هكذا وتفاجئنا بردود حادة عصبية كهذا الرد؟
> يا أستاذي الفاضل مبروك عليك الانتخابات وأنا والله لم أدخل هازئ ولا أكن لك شماتة أو حقد لا سامح الله ولم أزل أحمل لك ضغينة لأجل مواقف شخصية مثلما أسلفت.
> بعدين هييجوا جنبك ايه العالم دول؟
> ده انت دكتور ومهندس وسافرت الهند وحضرت الملك وعبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك.


 :f2: 
أقسم بالله العظيم أننى لم أقصدك على الإطلاق

كنت أظن أن إبتعادك قليلا عن المنتدى سيكون فيه فائدة جمة لك
ولكن ظنى طلع فشنك!
وياما فى الحبس مظاليم!



 :f2:

----------


## ommohamed

وليه لأه
وليه منبقاش زيهم
بس ياريت الموضوع ده يبقى بداية
لاستطلاع الرأي في مواضيع كتييييير
على الاقل نبقى زي امريكا ولو في حاجة زي كده
وانا لا أريد أن المح إلى أن كل من أعطى صوته لجمال مبارك
هم شلة الصحبجية والمنتفعين
لانهم ببساطة شديدة لا وقت لهم لتضييعه في مثل هذا المنتدى او ماشابهه
فهم في صراع مع الزمن للتهليب والهبش والكبش والاستحواز والتحويل للخارج
ولكن لنعترف أنه بيننا عشرات الملايين
ممن أبناء شعبنا الطيب المسالم
المسكين أحيانا
من غسل إعلام صفوت الشريف وخلفاؤوه عقولهم
حتى أنهم لو دفعوا لنا باولمرت(بعد حصوله على الجنسية المصرية طبعا)
وأفهمونا بأن مصلحة البلد(وطبعا كلنا بنحب البلد ومصلحتها)في انتخابه
لتهافت ملايين الناس مختارين طائعين
خوفا وحرصا على مصلحة البلد
نقول كمان
ولا مالوش لزوم

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شد حيلك يا دكتور  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> شد حيلك يا دكتور


أحمدك يا رب وأشكرك على نعمك عليا يا رب العالمين
وأشكر إدارة المنتدى على حرصها
ومراقبتها للإستطلاع
حتى تمنع أى غزو فضائى ليحول النتيجة
للقريبين من السلطة 



> 





> *د. سعد الدين إبراهيم لـ« المصرى اليوم»: أتمنى لمبارك «طول البقاء» لكن «خارج السلطة».. وسنستقبله فى واشنطن بـ«وقفات احتجاجية» ما لم يوقف «الطوارئ»*
> 
> ** وجمال مبارك؟*
> *- أقول له ابتعد عن السلطة، إلا إذا أتيت إليها بطريقة ديمقراطية، من خلال انتخابات تنافسية حرة تحت إشراف دولى.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

جمال مبارك هيمسك البلد رغماً عن أنوفنا جميعاً.
أغلب الناس بتقول دلوقتي "وماله مش يمكن يكون كويس؟"

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حقيقة 
"أم ترتر" 
الغائبة دائما
عضوة جديدة لانج
أول موضوع لها فى المنتدى
كان
عضوه جديدة بكارتونتها 
مع الإعتذار للفيلم الشهير
 
تلك العضوة الجديدة اللانج
ثانى موضوع مباشرة كان
الموضوع الحالى الخطير
من هؤلاء من تريده رئيس مصر القادم 
ومن ساعتها لا حس ولا خبر
إلا فيما ندر
ويا "ماما"
كان غيرك أشطر
وياما ورد علينا من أمثالك
بأسماء مستعارة
وكانوا زى الموج
موجه ورا موجه
والجبل صامد لا يهتز

وكأنهم يصطادون فى الماء العكر

وطلع نابهم على شومه
يا حسره عليهم يا حسره عليهم
جت رجليهم جت رجليهم

----------


## ommohamed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم وعلينا اجمعين
نداء للاستاذ عاطف هلال
بايقاف هذا الموضوع فورا
لانه اتخذ طابع الشخصنة
و......................................
و............................................
و........................................
والافضل اغلاقه
مع اطيب التحيات للجميع وعلى راسهم الاستاذ الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني
حفظهم الله جميعا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أظن ان قاعة فك التكشيرة أولى بالموضوع فعلاً!
أين السياسة في الموضوع؟!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أظن ان قاعة فك التكشيرة أولى بالموضوع فعلاً!
> أين السياسة في الموضوع؟!


 
خد بالك ده إستطلاع إفتراضى حر
بدون تزوير حتى الآن
وده أبدا مش سياسة
ده مجرد إستطلاع
وفى أحيان أخرى
يسمونه
تصويت
ولو ماكانشى بكره آخر يوم فى الإستطلاع
وماليكو حلفان عليا
كنت ناوى أعمل إستطلاع
جديد لانج
يجئ على النحو التالى
هل تفضلون إنتقال موضوع

 "أم ترتر" 

الحالى
إلى قاعة فك التكشيرة
 ::h::  نعم
 ::cop::  لا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> والله ياسعادة الباشـــا 
> 
> انا بارشح الدكتور / يحى الجمــل 
> 
> استاذ القانون الدولى ، لانه رجل نــادر الوجود فى هذا الزمن الملىء باشــباه الرجال 
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا لك ، بارك الله فيك وحفظك ورعاك


 ::h:: عزيزى القاضى الكبير
أنا لا أختلف معك بخصوص الدكتور / يحى الجمــل  والذى أعتزل السياسة بعد تنحيه بهدوء عن رئاسة حزب الجبهة الديمقراطى (المشهور بحزب عائلة الغزالى حرب!) لأسباب صحية!...أردت أن أنبهك إلى ذلك مع العلم أننى كنت من ضمن مؤسسين هذا الحزب وفصلت منه قبل إتمام عملية تأسيسه لإعتراضى على محاولة تدخين الممول الرئيسى للحزب داخل قاعات الحزب المغلقة!...لزم التنويه قبل سويعات من إنتهاء التصويت الحالى!....
 
 :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :Kiss2: 

*رجاء حار* 
إلى جميع الأعضاء فى حالة فوزى فى هذا الإستطلاع
بأن لا يكلفوا أنفسهم مشقة إرسال التهانى
فى الصحف القومية وغير القومية
والملونه بأى لون كان
وأن يرسلوا تكاليف هذه الإعلانات
إلى صندوق دعم
فك حصار الخنازير
للقاهرة الكبرى
 :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**

**
*زغروته أومال يا حبايب*
**

----------


## the diver

> **
> 
> **
> *زغروته أومال يا حبايب*
> **


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


 


حقا الحل بأيدينا
وهذا يؤكد لى
أنك راجعت أرشيف 
مواضيعى ومشاركاتى 
فى المنتدى

----------


## عصام كابو

*مبروك يا ريس 	

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *مبروك يا ريس    *


 
مبروك يا ريس
حلوه بصحيح
كلمة 
ريس
بترن فى ودنى
وطالما أنا مش
راكب لحد طولون
إذا أقدر أقول
وبعلو صوتى
وعقبال أولادكم
فى الدوره الجاية
لما نبارك لواحد فيهم
ونقوله
مبروك يا ريس
 :good:

----------


## أم ترتر

ملها أم ترتر يادكتور جمال ورايح تفتش في مشاركاتي ليه وايه بقى حقيقة أم ترتر اللي أكتشفتها  ::p: 
مبروك عليك وفعلا لو دخلت انتخابات الرئاسة الحقيقية والشعب كله حضر مش هتاخد اكتر من ال 21 صوت اللي أخدتهم ويمكن شوية منهم يرجعوا في كلامهم  ::p: 
لأنك أخدتهم نتيجة الرسائل الشخصية اللي قعدت تبعتها لكل الناس هنا  :4: 
وعلى رأى الشاعر

هشتكنا وبشتكنا ياريس
ده أنت رئيس والنعمة كويس  :mazika3: 

وأشوف وشك بخير في استطلاع هاسميه الشريك المخالف  :mazika3: وده هاتكسبه بأغلبية ساحقة ماحقة  :Smart: 

وقلنا بقى على قراراتك الجمهورية خاصة أول قرار جمهوري والخاص بإعدام المعارضة  ::p:  والتنكيل بهم وتشريد أهاليهم والتمثيل بجثثهم  :!!!:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الدلالات التى ممكن أن نخرج بها من مثل هذا الإستطلاع :

زوال الخوف عن المصريين هو مفتاح التغيير فى مصرأن جمال مبارك إبن الرئيس مبارك سيخسر أى إنتخابات حرة مراقبة من الخارج (إشمعنى بنجيب حكام أجانب لمبارايات الأهلى والزمالك!)أيمن نور خسر شعبيته السابقةالإخوان المسلمين بعيدين عن الساحةما زال عمرو موسى له بريق
وأخيرا شكراً  لأم ترتر  ومن  يقف ورائها  لتظهر لنا تلك الدلالات للنائمين فى العسل رغم أن هذا لم يكن فى نيتها أو نيتهم على الإطلاق لأنهم لم يكونوا يظنوا أبدا أن الرياح ستكون غير مواتية لهم!

----------


## thereallove

مبروووووووووك يا ريس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مبروووووووووك يا ريس
> و 
> يا خوفي تكون نسيت حبي ليك ابقي 
> انتهيت




*أهو ده إللى مش ممكن أبداً*
*وبيكم أنا بقيت* 
*"ريس"*
*ومش ممكن أنساكم أبداً*

----------


## هامور

الدكتور جمال الشربيني

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الدكتور جمال الشربيني


شبيك لبيك
ياعزيزى 
هامور*



ياللى لسه طازه
فى المنتدى
 :f2: 

*أحلى سمك كنت أتناوله فى السعودية

----------


## ommohamed

> الدلالات التى ممكن أن نخرج بها من مثل هذا الإستطلاع :
> 
> زوال الخوف عن المصريين هو مفتاح التغيير فى مصرأن جمال مبارك إبن الرئيس مبارك سيخسر أى إنتخابات حرة مراقبة من الخارج (إشمعنى بنجيب حكام أجانب لمبارايات الأهلى والزمالك!)أيمن نور خسر شعبيته السابقةالإخوان المسلمين بعيدين عن الساحةما زال عمرو موسى له بريق
> وأخيرا شكراً  لأم ترتر  ومن  يقف ورائها  لتظهر لنا تلك الدلالات للنائمين فى العسل رغم أن هذا لم يكن فى نيتها أو نيتهم على الإطلاق لأنهم لم يكونوا يظنوا أبدا أن الرياح ستكون غير مواتية لهم!


للاسف الشديد
وكعادتنا نحن المصريين
كل واحد بيفسر كل حاجة بالطريقة اللي تريحه
ومع احترامي الشديد لدكتور جمال
فانني اختلف تماما وكما يقولون قلبا وقالبا معه في كل ما ذهب اليه
اولا السيد عمرو موسى سياسي مصري حقيقي
وتم ابعاده للجامعة العربية بفعل فاعل
ومع هذا كاد ان يفعل من مية الفسيخ شربات
لان للاسف ما يسمى بالجامعة العربية
تتعامل وتنسق وتأتمر بمن يسمون
(بالحكام العرب)
عدم حصول أيمن نور على أصوات يعني أنه ليس له أنصار من أعضاء هذا المنتدى
حصول جمال مبارك على كثير من الاصوات قد يكون انعكاس للعقلية المصرية الثرية بما هو متعارف عليه من مثل:-
(اللي نعرفه احسن من اللي مانعرفوش)
مش يمكن يكون احسن من غيره
(على الاقل هو مش حيبدأ يسرق من الصفر)
وجايز
(ابن الوز عوام)
ومش بعيد
(آهو واخد خبرة أبوه اللي بقاله ثلث قرن في الحكم)
وإحتمال
(اربط الحمار مطرح ما يحب صاحبه)
ومفيش مانع تكون بعض كوادر الحزب داخل المنتدى مهانش عليهم يطلع صفر المونديال اللي طلع بيه ابوه
من نصيبه(لان طبعا صفر المونديال ده كان سياسي بحت وليس رياضيا بالمرة)
اما حكاية الإخوان دي يا دكتورنا كلامك مش مظبوط
فهم لطبيعة المنتدى التي لم ولن تروق لهم أبدا ليس لهم ادنى اهتمام به
ولا يوجد عضو واحد في هذا المنتدى تشعر بأن له أي ميول اطلاقا لهم
ولكن هذا لا يعني كما ذهبت أنت إليه بأنهم بعيدين عن الساحة
فالحق والحق أقول أنهم أساتذة وعباقرة في اللعبة الانتخابية
ولو أعاروا هذه الانتخابات(الالكترونية الافتراضية) ادنى اهتمامتهم لدفعوا عشرات المئات بطرقهم الخاصة للتصويت ولما حصل المشاركون الاخرون على واحد من 100مجتمعين في مواجهتهم
رغم تجربة حماس غير المشجعة والتي كنا نستبشر بها خيرا كثيرا فور اعلان فوزهم آنذاك
لأنهم أتوا إلى الحكم بإختيار الشعب الفلسطيني ودون أي تزييف لارادته
اما حكاية ان دي انتخابات حرة ونزيهة من وجهتك نظرك يا استاذ يا دكتور
فهذه ايضا اختلف معك فيها
بدليل انك توجهت بالشكر العميق لادارة المنتدى بتدخلها لدحض محاولات الاختراق والتدخل وال.........الخ هذا الكلام الكبييير
وعلى أي حال
وما تزعلش مني
ولتأذن لي الاخت أم ترتر
التي اتهمتها بأنها تمثل من تمثل
ويقف وراءها من يقف
ان اعلن النتيجة كالتالي
جميع المرشحين
حصلوا على اجمالي الاصوات الحقيقية المعلنة(بمن فيهم للاسف جمال مبارك)
وتوزع عليهم اصوات الدكتور جمال ال21 بنسبة اصواتهم الى عدد المصوتين الاجمالي
وعليه فيصبح عمرو موسى الاول
وللاسف برضه ننوس عين امه وابوه التاني
ومعلش يا دكتور جمال الاتنين لم تتح ليهم نشر برنامجهم الدعائي داخل المنتدى زي حضرتك
وسلامنا لحضرتك
ولام ترتر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

إييييييه
هو كلكلو عليا
ولا إييييه

فيه إييه يا 
"أم محمد"
هو تحالف بينك وبين 
"أم ترتر"
حاسميه 
"_تحالف الأمهات ضد التغيير_"
 




> للاسف الشديد
> وكعادتنا نحن المصريين
> كل واحد بيفسر كل حاجة بالطريقة اللي تريحه
> ومع احترامي الشديد لدكتور جمال
> فانني اختلف تماما وكما يقولون قلبا وقالبا معه في كل ما ذهب اليه
> اولا السيد عمرو موسى سياسي مصري حقيقي
> وتم ابعاده للجامعة العربية بفعل فاعل
> ومع هذا كاد ان يفعل من مية الفسيخ شربات
> لان للاسف ما يسمى بالجامعة العربية
> ...


أهلا بإختلاف الرأى
وأهلا بالرأى الآخر
ما زلتى للأسف
يا أم محمد رؤيتك للإستطلاع
ضيقة ومحدودة
ويغلب عليها
رؤية وتحليل العامة
لأنك للأسف لم تستوعبى
التالى 





> زوال الخوف عن المصريين هو مفتاح التغيير فى مصرأن جمال مبارك إبن الرئيس مبارك سيخسر أى إنتخابات حرة مراقبة من الخارج (إشمعنى بنجيب حكام أجانب لمبارايات الأهلى والزمالك!)أيمن نور خسر شعبيته السابقةالإخوان المسلمين بعيدين عن الساحةما زال عمرو موسى له بريق


 

وسواء وزعتى الأصوات التى أنا حصلت عليها
أو لم توزعيها
فأنا والحمدلله
حصلت بعد دعايتى الشخصية البسيطة للغاية
وهذا من حقى كمرشح للرياسة
على المركز الأول
بعدد أصوات 21 صوت فقط
ولا تنسى أننا كتا نلعب لعبة إنتخابات إفتراضية
أنا ضد كل هؤلاء الشخصيات العامة
المعروفة للجميع
والتى لا تحتاج إلى أى دعاية شخصية
زى الغلبان والفقير والغنى بحب الله وحده 
توقيع 
رئيس جمهورية منتدى أبناء مصر

----------


## ommohamed

د جمال
لسنا ضد التغيير
وربنا يكفيك شر شهوة السلطة
وفعلا احسنلك تفضل صاحب الفخامة رئيس جمهورية منتدى مصر الشمولية الاشتراكية الوحداوية المحترمة
على الاقل من وجهة نظرنا نحن
وربنا يخرجنا منها على خير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> د جمال
> لسنا ضد التغيير
> وربنا يكفيك شر شهوة السلطة
> وفعلا احسنلك تفضل صاحب الفخامة رئيس جمهورية منتدى مصر الشمولية الاشتراكية الوحداوية المحترمة
> على الاقل من وجهة نظرنا نحن
> وربنا يخرجنا منها على خير


 
*آمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> توقيع 
> رئيس جمهورية منتدى أبناء مصر



لأ

حاسب حاسب حاسب
 :Bounce: 

اللقب ده لقبي

نسيت ولا ايه يا دكتور؟  :Icecream: 

لازم تنافسني الأول علشان تاخده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لأ
> 
> حاسب حاسب حاسب
>  
> اللقب ده لقبي 
> نسيت ولا ايه يا دكتور؟  
> 
> لازم تنافسني الأول علشان تاخده


 
 ::uff::  ::uff::  ::uff::  ::uff:: 
لا وألف لا ولا
الإنتخابات السابقة كانت وأنتهت
وكانت إنتخابات تمهيدية
خلاص بح فاتت 
وفى ديلها سبع لفات
وكانت على لقب
رئيس مخابز أمن الدولة
 ::no2:: 
مسابقة ابن رشد لانتخاب مرشح أبناء مصر لمنصب رئيس مخابز أمن الدولة ‏( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
ابن رشد المصري 

لبرنامج الإنتخابى للعضو المرشح ..دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى.. ‏( 12) 
البرنامج الإنتخابى للعضو المرشح ...ابن رشد المصرى... ‏( 12)
البرنامج الإنتخابي للعضو المرشح ...طائر الشـــرق... ‏( 12) 
زهــــراء

وأين نحن
من 
رئيس مخابز أمن الدولة
و
رئيس جمهورية منتدى أبناء مصر

هناك فرق كبير
يراه الأعمى والمفتح
وحتى لو كان لابس
نضارة سميكة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

خبرتى السابقة فى 
*مملكة حرشوفيا العظمى*
تؤهلنى لأن أكون
رئيس جمهورية منتدى أبناء مصر

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

انا بارشح عم شلبى بتاع الفول والفلافل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> انا بارشح عم شلبى بتاع الفول والفلافل


خلاص شطبنا
وقفلنا باب 
دكان الترشيح



فوت علينا فى 2011
ياللى أسمك
إبراهيم الرفاعى
وخد الباب وراك
ومتنساش تاخد  
دول معاك
تتسلى بيهم فى سكتك
ونشوفك على خير
فى 
الإنتخابات إللى جايه
2011

----------


## deadmotion011

أكيد واحد زي صدام حسين 
عشان نتحكم صح

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أكيد واحد زي صدام حسين 
> عشان نتحكم صح


 


هو جطر الصعيد لسه مدلى ولا إييه؟!
الدكان إتجفل من زمان يا بوووي
إدلى علينا بدرى النوبه الجايه
ولا أجولك فى تصويت تانى حدانا
ألحجه قبل مايجفل هو كمااااااان

إستطلاع: حتى لو بكيت عند حائط المبكى لن ترضى عنك اليهود
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

عزيزى المهندس جمال الشربيني 
أنا أرشحك لرئاسة الجمهورية لحل جميع مشاكل الشعب المصري الكادح من أجل رغيف العيش ورفع مستوى معيشة الموظف البسيط محدود الدخل 
قال تعالي ((كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر)) 
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## خشاف

السيد الرئيس القائد :
السيدات والسادة :
بالأصالة عن نفسي إسمحوا لي أن أُعبر عن رأيي الشخصي
 في هذا الموضوع الهام والحساس
والذي سيُحدد مصيرنا في الأيام القادمة 

 

رأيي إخواني وأخواتي
 لا تعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيق !!!!!!!
سواء كان فلان  أو غيره لن يتغير شيء من واقعنا المؤلم والمخزي

 

ملحوظة 
(أرجو الأخذ في الإعتبار أن الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية )

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

<P>


> عزيزى المهندس جمال الشربيني </P>
> <P>أنا أرشحك لرئاسة الجمهورية لحل جميع مشاكل الشعب المصري الكادح من أجل رغيف العيش ورفع مستوى معيشة الموظف البسيط محدود الدخل </P>
> <P>قال تعالي ((كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر)) </P>
> <P>إبراهيم عامر


</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P><FONT size=6><FONT face="comic sans ms">وأنا قبلت بس المشكلة الكبيرة جدا والتي تمنعني من الترشيح هو عدم وجود بطاقة إنتخابات معايا وأنا أري أنه من الأفضل هو إستعمال بطاقة الرقم القومي وكله من خلال الكمبيوتر بلا بطاقة إنتخابات بلا خيبة وأهي تلاكيك وبس...آل إيييه بطاقة إنتخابات آل!...بطلودا وأسمعودا.....ومن هنا أحيي كل المحاميين الشرفاء بنقيبهم الجديد والذين أثبتوا أن الإنتخابات النزيهة والخالية من تدخل الشرطة والتزوير ممكن تغير وجه مصر إلي الأحسن بإذن الله</FONT></FONT></P>
<P><FONT size=6 face="Comic Sans MS"></FONT>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><A class=thickbox

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

عزيزي  الدكتور المهندس / جمال الشربيني 
أنت الأصلح لرئاسة الجمهورية سواء معك بطاقة إنتخابية أو بطاقة الرقم القومي وأنا أكن لمعاليك كل الإحترام والتقدير لمفهومك أحوال هذا البلد الكريم 
قال تعالي ( أدخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين )  
وقال الرسول الكريم (جند مصر خير أجناد الأرض )
إبراهيم عامر

----------

